# Flashed back to stock SBF but have no service



## npritcha92 (Dec 28, 2011)

I flashed my droid 3 back to the stock sbf using Flash+Verizon+DROID+3+OTA+5.6.890+to+phone_psouza4 , all seemed to functioning properly buy I have no cell service. I rerooted and re installed safestrap and then revcoverd my system to my last safe system back up but still no cell service. Can someone please tell me what is going on here?


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Try *228 option 1 if your on Verizon

Sent from my XT862


----------



## qss247 (Apr 24, 2012)

i have same issue with a xt 860 model locked to bell. what is the solution for this. please help


----------

